# Portable bow press - Rachetlok or bowmaster?



## Scrapeliner (Jan 23, 2006)

I am going to pickup a portable bowpress in anticipation for LeEarl's DVD that i ordered. I know that a fullsize bow press would be ideal but its out of my reach at this point. I need some opinions on either the rachetlok or bowmaster portable bow presses before i actually purchase either.

Thanks


----------



## WAID (May 1, 2006)

I've got the bowmaster and like it. It works for everything I've done with the bow including full teardown. I haven't tried the other one though.


----------



## wkywtkiller (Aug 10, 2006)

I just bought/ ordered a bowmaster today. I didn't care for the way the ratchetlok looked to me, I thought it looked like it was putting too much pressure in one spot on the limbs. But hey, if it works for everybody else that has bought one, it must not be too bad. . .


----------



## JLR (Apr 11, 2006)

I've had both at one time. I still have the ratchetloc press. Very easy to use.


----------



## SWATCOP (Oct 6, 2006)

WAID said:


> I've got the bowmaster and like it. It works for everything I've done with the bow including full teardown. I haven't tried the other one though.


Same here.


----------



## wblackfin (Nov 28, 2006)

*I like the Bowmender press*

I bought the Bowmender which is similar to the ratchet lock, except IMO has a better design. It is very well made, has "feet" that hold the bow up so it is easy to work on, presses over a larger area of the limb and pivots from the limb pocket. Below is a link to a recent post asking the same question as yours where you can see a picture of it. Do a search on hear for Bowmender and you will see what other AT members have to say about it. I can't say enough good things about mine!

www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=447112


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*Ratchet is a good choice. Either will work great.*

I'm fortunate to own both modely you ask of. Functionally, the ratchet lok works for a greater number of bow models and applications and is very easy to use and stable, and easier on my fingers to use. As a function of packing and weight vs. size, the Bowmaster packs down smaller and would weigh less if you want to include it to fly with or pack in the mountains for a special hunt. 

Personally, I've been taking the ratchet lok everywhere with me to fix other bows on the road. It even fits crossbows, anything parallel limb or even split limb. The ratchet lok has much more versatility than my bench press can be adjusted for. Something to keep in mind the way trends are moving to parallel limb short ATA bows.

Good luck.


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

*bow master*

Just used my Bow master for the first time. Very simple & felt safe using it.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

I've been using a Bowmaster for several years and have done everything from installing peepsight, changing strings, changing and timing cams to complete disassemby -- everything a full size press can do and it fits in my tackle box.


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

I have and use a Bowmaster. Used it on two different bows so far - a Diamond Liberty and a Martin Phantom. No problems at all.

My brother uses a RatchetLok and he loves it. Just a matter of choice I guess.

One possible small disadvantage to the Bowmaster is that it will not support your bow in an upright position. The RatchetLok will. 

The Bowmaster is much more portable than any other type.

Consider what applications you want to use a press for and choose carefully.


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

*bowmaster*

I have a Bowmaster I've had for years. I couldn't live without it.
Great customer service too, had a couple strands in the cable broke a couple years back and they would stick my fingers. They sent me a new cable at no charge.


----------



## coonhound (Jan 27, 2007)

I use the BowMaster and love it, it is a little slow but it's nice to be able to store it in the drawer and it definitly gets the job done.

****


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have had a BowMaster for a few years now (3 or 4) and I love it. The best archery tool I have bought by far! 

I have never personally used a RatchetLock, but did see one come unwound on a guy at the range. You have to be more careful with one is all. They still work just fine.


----------



## david m rupp (Dec 4, 2006)

Buy A $3.00 Ratchet Strap Cut Out The Hooks And Use Some 1/2'' 
Dowel Rods Works Like A Champ (accept For Split Limbs)


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

david m rupp said:


> Buy A $3.00 Ratchet Strap Cut Out The Hooks And Use Some 1/2''
> Dowel Rods Works Like A Champ (accept For Split Limbs)


David....have you goy a photo you can post?


----------



## rockscout (Jul 12, 2006)

Bow walker something like this. I sell them in the classifieds under
( sweet portable bow press )Its $35.00 to your door thats with a nice big ratchet strap.
I didnt mean to hijack the trend just thought you should know there are other options


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

I used a bowmaster for a while then bought a bowmender press. Sold the bowmaster as there is no comparison.

There was a bowmender for sell in the classifieds earlier today.


----------



## 07 brute (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a Bowmaster and it's a nice little press, and I've seen the Ratchetlocks and dont care for where they hit the limbs. However the Bowmaster wont work on a Diamond Black Ice the clearance between the cam and the limb is to tight to get the block and cable through. I don't know of any other bow like this right off, but check it out and make sure it will work before you buy it.


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

Archery Peeps,

Another vote for the Bowmender...!  

The thing works like a champ on my Switchback XT! PM Walks with a Gimp to order one. It's a great press and EASY on the wallet.

Hey, I even pressed an old Bear Whitetail Hunter...talk about versatility!

:thumbs_up 

Joe


----------



## Dr. Vette (Jul 18, 2006)

joaxe said:


> Archery Peeps,
> 
> Another vote for the Bowmender...!
> 
> ...


WWAG is no longer making or selling the Bowmender. I tried and tried and he's never respond to PM or e-mail or even posting new threads. I finally bought one from another member who saw all my inquiries.

I've used it now several times and it works well, especially for the money. I hope to make a more substantial one in the future but for now this is very easy to use.


----------



## target_shooter (Aug 31, 2005)

*Bowmaster*

I always have my Bowmaster in my case when I shoot - whether at home or Internationally. I have complete confidence in the bowmaster - simple design and easy to use. 

I would suggest you buy the split limb adapters and use them regardless of whether you actually have a split limb bow as I prefer where this loads the limbs....

:darkbeer:


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*BOWMENDER - I really*

suggest that you check into it. So, my vote is for the Bowmender.


----------

